# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Setas en Extremadura.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como no tengo ni idea del tema, abro este hilo donde os iré subiendo las setas que vaya encontrando en mis paseos campestres, y que se quedarán en el campo; espero que me ayudéis en la identificación de las mismas. Éstas las ví el sábado muy cerca del embalse de Zújar:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos, soy elias "eldelassetas", parece una Amanita vittadinii, pero solo con fotografia es dificil de determinar. Si poneis más fotos de setas intentad que salgan las láminas con el pié. Muy buenas fotos, felicidades.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la identificación, Elías "eldelassetas", y disculpa por no fotografiar las láminas inferiores, pero como no entiendo nada de setas, no me atreví a tocarlas para hacer fotos de esa parte; hoy he estado en la misma zona, y, como no había leído aún tu mensaje, he vuelto a cometer el mismo error, pero para la próxima vez ya se que tengo que fotografiar también las láminas inferiores. Aquí tenéis dos fotos de hoy:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas setas que fotografié el pasado fin de semana en la Serena:





















Como habéis visto, ya he tomado fotos también de la parte inferior, para que los expertos puedan ayudarnos en la identificación; a ver si Elías "eldelassetas" o algún otro conocedor de las setas nos puede ayudar.

Un cordial saludo a todso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por mucho que pongas la moneda no va a crecer...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Fuera bromas, en cuanto a las setas, ni idea... no son lo mío. La segunda sí la he visto muchas veces por aquí.

----------


## REEGE

Yo no entiendo mucho, pero las últimas fotos parecen de hongos, no??
Eso, esperemos que Elias, nos aclare las dudas...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen trabajo los Terrines, gracias.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, soy Elias, las primeras setas son licoperdom (pedos de lobo), son "comestibles" , siempre y cuando tengan la carne blanca. Las últimas son "hongos", es decir champiñones, comestibles casi todos. Los únicos malos (podemos llamarlos muy indigestos, o ligeramente toxicos) son del grupo xantoderma, que se distinguen por que al roce amarillean mucho y huelen mal. Intentaré poco a poco poner fotos y esplicar  las características de algunas setas comunes. Mañana intentaré empezar por los níscalos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Elias, esperamos tu aportación y ya sabes a REGISTRARSE, que es gratis y te garantizas unos buenos momentos con nosotros.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Elias por tu explicaciones, si pones fotos y nombres juntos te lo agradeceré, lo veo mejor así.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias Elias por tu explicaciones, si pones fotos y nombres junto te lo agradeceré, lo veo mejor así.
> Un saludo.


Yo también, creo que podremos aprender todos gracias a Elías.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estas las fotografié ayer en la zona de Moheda Alta (pongo en todas ellas primero la perte superior, y después la inferior):













Un cordial saludo a todos (y especialmente a Elías "eldelassetas", que tanto nos está enseñando).

----------


## F. Lázaro

La primera más que una seta parece una flor...  :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

> La primera más que una seta parece una flor...


Pues era una seta, Federico; si ves la segunda, es la misma seta por la parte inferior. Lo que pasa es que la primera foto está desenfocada, ya que la hice desde muy cerca con el 70-200 (otras veces hago dos de la misma seta, pero esta vez no hice más que ésta, y he preferido ponerla).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de fotos de una seta que tomé el pasado fin de semana junto al Guadiana en Badajoz:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ésta la encontré ayer en la zona del canal de Zújar:





Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo dos fotos del pasado fin de semana:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

Y, ¿por qué no las cortas en lugar de arrancarlas?

----------


## Los terrines

Pues la verdad es que no entiendo nada de setas y les tengo algo de respeto (por eso las arranco para fotografiarlas, sin ponerles la  mano encima); y, además, no llevo ni navaja ni cuchillo, solo voy con la cámara. Por eso, te agradecería, No registrado, que me explicaras si hay algún motivo para cortarlas en lugar de arrancarlas.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya te lo explico yo, los terrines, si las arrancas pierden parte del rizoma y su reproducción es más difícil. Si las cortas es más fácilmente posible que se vuelvan  a reproducir por las cercanías.

----------


## No Registrado

> Ya te lo explico yo, los terrines, si las arrancas pierden parte del rizoma y su reproducción es más difícil. Si las cortas es más fácilmente posible que se vuelvan  a reproducir por las cercanías.


 Exacto.

Además es conveniente, si te vas a llevar alguna, moverla en una cesta de mimbre por los alrededores para que las esporas queden para el año que viene.

Incluso si las llevas a otro sitio, conviene también hacer la operación para probar si salen en otro sitio siempre que se den las condiciones climáticas propicias.

Yo, por ejemplo, en mi parcela lo he hecho con celdillas (cagarrias) y de cardo, y de las celdillas recogí al año siguiente en su época una buena fuente. De cardo es raro el año que no recojo unas cuantas, por ejemplo éste año unos 4 kilos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias a los dos por las explicaciones; tendré que echar una navaja al bolsillo, o solo fotografiaré la parte de arriba, ya que, hasta que no las conozca bien no voy a cogerlas, por simple precaución, ya que podrían ser venenosas.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

las setas se deben de arrancar y no cortar!!Aunque se dice que hay que cortarlas,no es asi.. En primer lugar porque existen muchas especies de setas y algunas de ellas mortales y para diferenciarlas bien se deben de sacar enteras. Por ejemplo la Amanita phalloides,puede ser confundia con russulas o Hygrophorus,lo que te puede ayudar a diferenciarlas es la volva que rodea el pie y que si la cortas no podras observarla. El segundo motivo y no menos importante es que al cortarlas,el resto de seta que queda unido al suelo,puede ser un foco de infección al micelio y entonces si que van a salir menos.. Para los que no entendais de setas os voy a poner un ejemplo.
Una seta viene a ser como el fruto de un arbol,el micelio, que esta en el suelo y que micorriza con las raices de los arboles aumentando su capacidad de absorcion de agua y nutrientes(de ahi la importancia de los hongos en nuestros bosques)seria el arbol y las esporas que desprenden las setas pues la semilla del fruto.
Ejemplo:
olivo=micelio
aceituna=seta
hueso de la aceituna=esporas

Lo que si que es importante, es que despues de arrancar,tapar!!Que no parezca que ha pasado un jabali de dos patas!!!
DELACRUA

----------


## eldelassetas

Hola a todos. La cuestión de si se corta o no una seta, es una discusión muy antigua que ni los micólogos tienen claro. Lo que es totalmente cierto es que hasta que se tenga una cierta experiencia se deben cojer con todas sus caracterísicas, incluido todo el pié, para como muy bien dice Delacrua, poder distinguir la volva. Como comentario, legalmente para la venta de setas silvestres, solo se permite enteras los boletus, las otras tienen que "cosecharse" cortadas. Para Los Terrines, las setas no son venenosas por contacto, incluso una característica para diferenciar unas de otras es el sabor en crudo, es decir que para identificar una seta en el monte muchas veces pruebas un trocito de seta y luego lo escupes (truco muy utilizado para el género Russula), terminas de manipularla y te lavas. Si tienes cuidado y al principio no cojes ninguna seta de color claro (blanca, amarillenta, verdecita, etc),que tenga las láminas claras y tenga anillo, evitas una gran parte de las intoxicaciones mortales en España.

----------


## Delacrua

Eldelassetas, creo q lo vamos a pasar bien por aqui...jejejje foto de Amanita cesarea u "ou de reig" como dicen en Cataluña. Lastima que en mi nueva residencia(Hamburgo) no pueda cogerlas(no se crian..)Por Extremadura seguro que si!!

----------


## Azuer

Hola a todos.

La primera de todas me parece _Amanita codinae_, una versión en miniatura y de distribución más mediterránea de _A. vittadinii_
Las segundas de color marrón, como ya se ha comentado, falta ver el color de las láminas, pero podría tratarse de setas del Género Inocybe o Cortinarius. Sólo con esas fotos no se puede afinar más.
Las "bolas blancas" parecen Bovista sp. posiblemente Bovista plumbea o incluso Vascellum pratense. Habría que hacer un corte longitudinal de la seta para apreciar la gleba (masa de esporas) y la presencia o no de subgleba.
Las "bolas pardas" son Lycoperdon sp. Con la especie no me atrevo.
Las últimas, efectivamente, son _Agaricus campestris_, o champinón silvestre, un excelente comestible.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana; las primeras las tomé el sábado en la Serena:









Y éstas, junto al observatorio de la berrea, el la Reserva de Caza de Cíjara, el domingo:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

